# Need advice, struggling to find raw land



## jason2010 (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been trying to find cheap raw off the grid land in NJ with no luck. Just looking for an acre or so.

I've got Lamar's ebook about solar cabins and would like to emulate it. http://www.youtube.com/user/solarcabin

I've tried ebay, internet, and spoke to some realtors. Nada!

I'm getting desperate enough to start looking for public lands to squat on.

Any advice? Think I should start asking farmers?


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

jason2010 said:


> I've been trying to find cheap raw off the grid land in *NJ* with no luck. Just looking for an acre or so.
> 
> I've got Lamar's ebook about solar cabins and would like to emulate it. http://www.youtube.com/user/solarcabin
> 
> ...


Found your problem. Your looking in NJ. If you look into your State building regulations I'll bet you HAVE to have a grid hookup,septic system, city water, ect.

What's keeping you there? Have you thought of TN,KY,MO,AR? The building regs are alot more laxed or nonexisitant


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

jason2010 said:


> I've tried ebay, internet, and spoke to some realtors. Nada!


Have you attended any public sales for properties being sold for taxes or mortgage foreclosure?


----------



## jason2010 (Mar 23, 2010)

blooba said:


> Found your problem. Your looking in NJ. If you look into your State building regulations I'll bet you HAVE to have a grid hookup,septic system, city water, ect.
> 
> What's keeping you there? Have you thought of TN,KY,MO,AR? The building regs are alot more laxed or nonexisitant


Yes it hurts living in the most densely populated state in the country, with probably the highest property taxes too. 

I have no idea how to find state building regulations, any ideas? 

I'm stuck here for the time being, lets say due to medical reasons.


----------



## jason2010 (Mar 23, 2010)

Nevada said:


> Have you attended any public sales for properties being sold for taxes or mortgage foreclosure?


I'll look into this


----------



## Nik (Jul 31, 2004)

When you say squatting, are you talking about trying to claim title to the property thru adverse posession, or just wanting to stay camped in one spot for a while till you get run off by the authorities? If you're thinking of claiming public lands property thru squatting, don't try it cause it's illegal. If you just need a place to make camp, try talking to some of the farmers and see if they would let you work in exchange for making a camp there.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nik said:


> When you say squatting, are you talking about trying to claim title to the property thru adverse posession, or just wanting to stay camped in one spot for a while till you get run off by the authorities? If you're thinking of claiming public lands property thru squatting, don't try it cause it's illegal. If you just need a place to make camp, try talking to some of the farmers and see if they would let you work in exchange for making a camp there.


If you just need a place to make camp, go to a state that allows mining claims and stake a 20-acre placer claim. It will cost you $140/year to maintain the claim but you will be in the position of chasing other people off.


----------



## jason2010 (Mar 23, 2010)

Nik said:


> When you say squatting, are you talking about trying to claim title to the property thru adverse posession, or just wanting to stay camped in one spot for a while till you get run off by the authorities? If you're thinking of claiming public lands property thru squatting, don't try it cause it's illegal. If you just need a place to make camp, try talking to some of the farmers and see if they would let you work in exchange for making a camp there.


Going deep into public lands, like forests and building my solar cabin there. But your right, only a matter of time before I'm caught, they own all the land, hell they own everything, man can't even use the thousands of available acres of public land to build a simple cabin and make a small community. Modern civilization has got me.

I'm coming to the realization that the System has me by the balls. With student loans, car payments, etc. You need banks for everything nowadays and they enslave you for decades paying interest... The banks can make money out of thin air with the fractional reserve system and the Fed will just print more money for them. This whole system makes me sick. 

Only way out I can see is Thailand. I spent 3 months there recently, met a sweet Thai girl who is now living with me over here. Houses over there are 20 grand american $, only hope is to save enough with her, pay cash like it should be and run for your life outta here.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

jason2010 said:


> I'm coming to the realization that the System has me by the balls. With student loans, car payments, etc. You need banks for everything nowadays and they enslave you for decades paying interest... The banks can make money out of thin air with the fractional reserve system and the Fed will just print more money for them. This whole system makes me sick.
> 
> Only way out I can see is Thailand. I spent 3 months there recently, met a sweet Thai girl who is now living with me over here. Houses over there are 20 grand american $, only hope is to save enough with her, pay cash like it should be and run for your life outta here.


Yea its hard to get outta the rut once you are in but the key here is get yourself out as soon as you can and don't get back in.

You lose alot of your freedoms and standards of living if you moved overseas so its not all just a vacation. In some countries if you don't pay back a debt they take your life or limbs.

Sounds like financial reasons are your reasoning for wanting to get outta the country. Thats not a good reason to bail out. The key is to try not to get into debt anymore. Many people do it everyday living on meager salaries. I will be debt free at the end of summer(once vehicle is paid off). I never thought I could have got there but I have. 

This country maybe going down the wrong path but it STILL isn't as bad as most of the world. I wouldn't give up hope on the U.S. yet.(Might wanna give up on NJ though....lol)

P.S. In Lima, OH houses are going for $5,000-$30,000 (don't really recommend moving there though) There are alot of affordable places to live in the US NJ isn't one of them


----------



## jason2010 (Mar 23, 2010)

blooba said:


> Yea its hard to get outta the rut once you are in but the key here is get yourself out as soon as you can and don't get back in.
> 
> You lose alot of your freedoms and standards of living if you moved overseas so its not all just a vacation. In some countries if you don't pay back a debt they take your life or limbs.
> 
> ...


Blooba, 

Thanks for the kind words and support. I've got a stable office job and make enough to meet all payments and save just a little every month. 

What I'm looking for is freedom, not having to work solely to pay bills, free time to just chill.

Thailand is not bad really, I lived there for 3 months, traveled the entire country north to south and also saw Burma and Malaysia. As long as you say nothing bad about the king and dont cause trouble with any male Thai's you are left alone, I felt relatively safe in Thailand. Burma and Malaysia I was scared for my life.

Don't need medical insurance over there, medical is affordable and equal quality (They fixed my chipped tooth for 40 bucks). Rent is around 100 dollars a month for a decent place, homes are 20k to buy outright, and the most beautiful beaches I've ever seen. Also, the girls flock to Americans as if you were a rock star over here. Massage is 3 dollars an hour. Girls are sweet and respectful

some videos i took over there: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/jasontrucker007?feature=mhw4

Downsides are the areas outside of the major cities dont speak good english, culture shock, missing friends, their money is very weak (you need american money to live good), Thai men hate you, no freedom of speech with the monarchy, cops are corrupt and take bribes (but if you have american money its chump change for us), temptation (Thai girls seduce you constantly)...


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Jason, you got kind of wrapped around the axle with the Thailand stuff so off the trk from your original question. You don't indicate if you actually have a solar cabin but if you do and it is on wheels, I would think your idea of asking farmers is a good one. With land taxes as they are these days I expect almost any farmer, horse riding academy or other outdoor venture such as a recreationa area or even construction site might be able to find an out of the way place for you, especially if you provide your own utilities. I think of New Jersey as a place I would not want to be ("cancer alley" came immediately to mind, but if you are not looking to BUY your acre, perhaps you could market yourself as a night watchman? I would be very interested to know if you find something that worls for you and if so, further details. Good luck.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

For real estate anywhere, you can look in realtor.com. Find a likely location for remote land, maybe a small town, & click away.
Of course I like Maine, where I'm a broker.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

if you're serious about living off grid, just do it. turn off the electricity. you can be off grid anywhere. it's no harder in a city than in the country.

public lands are not intended to let peole build communities on them. their whole purpose is to protect the lands from that.


----------

